# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  We dont know when yet- Saba-

## stbartshopper

Everybody who has been there love the little island. As Hawke said is is apparently St. Barth of yesteryear.
We have read about the cloud forest, a nice hotel and restaurant, a couple of cute shops and nice people. Not convenient to fly to from SBH.
On our list.

----------


## NancySC

One quite memorable visit there in '77 with a former boyfriend & another couple we met along the way in the SXM airport of then, missed our planned flight to SBH, so off we went to the top of Saba in a VW van with door open on the left side where I was sitting, don't think seat belts then ?  Delightful lunch at the little hotel way up high, a stop at a shop where goods made by the wives of the men away from home in the southern oil fields, hand work...crochet, I remember buying an ornate head band.  Flying in all I could see was rock, but leaving,  the door was open which the lone pilot called back to me saying well slam it as he continued down the runway back to SXM.  I think by the time we got off our hastily arranged charter flight to STT, I was quite out of it !  The end of our trip was on STX where we stayed with my former landlords in their hilltop home with view of Buck Island.  Moral of the story, I have never desired a return to Saba !  Tho others have enjoyed, me...not so much.

----------


## JEK

> Everybody who has been there love the little island. As Hawke said is is apparently St. Barth of ‘yesteryear.’
> We have read about the cloud forest, a nice hotel and restaurant, a couple of cute shops and nice people. Not convenient to fly to from SBH.
> On our list.




Here's a trip report on Saba.

----------


## NancySC

Enjoyed great trip report and the pix too, since '77, lots of new structures.  There was a medical school of some kind there that daughter of aquaintance couple we know graduated from there. Don't know if still there or not.  Not sure which the worst landing, Saba in '77 or Hong Kong in late 90's at the original airport, similar to San Diego !

----------


## amyb

That medical school was up and running when we visited. We had signed up for massages at the hotel. When one could not keep the appointment, I was handled thoroughly and professionally by a physical therapist from its staff! One of my favorite hands on treatments EVER!

----------


## stbartshopper

Jim
As Saba is known for diving, what photos, if any, can you share  if you have been there?

----------


## noel

We spent a day there a few years ago just to see what the island was all about.  We had spent years looking at it from our place in Lurin.  It stays remote and small, in large part because it has no beaches. The dive area is attracting more visitors in recent times.  In the center of the island, in the crater of the extinct volcano, is the main town called "The Bottom." Our kids thought that was hilarious when they were young. We would listen to the news from the Bottom on our transistor radio. Not a lot going on there -- nice small hotels and art galleries.  Lots of Dutch people there.  And we agree with Dennis, the landing at the airport is not too much, but the take off is a real thrill.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Jim
> As Saba is known for diving, what photos, if any, can you share  if you have been there?



I have not visited Saba. Serial Divers SBH has run dive trips to Saba, which featured wall dives that require advanced diving skills and certification. Maybe I'll get a chance to visit at a future date.

----------

